# Claxton's of Ramsgate - Tug Repairs 1920 -1961



## 44mlb (May 23, 2013)

Claxton and Co. Ltd. was a family run ship repair yard and engineering firm, which was in existence from 1920 to 1961. They occupied the slipway at the Royal Harbour at Ramsgate in Kent. Most of their work derived from the Thames based tug firm William Watkins Ltd., till it was decided in 1961 to move the repair work to Sheerness, which spelt the end for Claxton and Co. Ltd. 

I am gathering information for a website dedicated to Claxton and Co. Ltd., at http://www.claxtonhistory.co.uk I’m adding photos, technical drawings/sketches and much more from my personal collection. Much more to come in the future.


----------

